# Possible Solution to Problems??????



## gunawo (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't know if this means anything but I read somewhere on this forum how to turn off the inactivity mode (preferences 7) I did just that and I haven't had a problem since. No more stuck aspect ratio, no more remote sticking, no more reboots. ?????????????????????
Maybe, Maybe not, but so far so good
Jim


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

I posted this a while back including not shutting off the unit because it will reboot itself while it is off overnight. There are many opinions and I am not sure anymore what the answer is. I do know that other than the normal aspect ratio problem mine has been working relatively good lately. I have had to rebbot a couple times due to prog guide but a soft boot fixed it as opposed to the hard power cord boot I had to do after 273 came out.

EJ


----------

